# Body Odor Still Remains



## Sgrrl (Feb 24, 2013)

I just made some M&P soaps, and I used it for the first time a couple of days ago. It smelled wonderful (nice lavender smell) while I was using it. However, after I used it- after drying off, then getting in PJs, I started to read a little before I go to bed like always, and I noticed that I still had BO- quite a lot and it hadn't even been 15 mins. The soap didn't get rid of my BO at ALL! I had to go back and use an entirely different (store bought) soap to remove the BO which I did. (I also want to add, there was no lather when I was applying the M&P soap).

I am thinking, is there something wrong with the base soap? The soap itself was a combo of clear glycerin soap and I think shea butter opaque soap, with lavender essential oil in it. I got the base soaps from Michael's Arts and crafts. Is there something inferior about Michael's arts and crafts soaps? Or is there something I am missing?

If it is the base and if I need to get it somewhere else, how good is Wholesales supplies plus? If that isn't good, are there any other suggestions?

Thanks for your help in advance!


----------



## Shannon_m (Feb 24, 2013)

There definitely should have been some lather. Are you sure you got MP soap base and not their candle base?


----------



## Crocoturtle (Feb 24, 2013)

hmm, does the base have any detergents?
When I switched my husband from detergent soaps to real soap there were a few days when he detoxed and smelled worse but then his body adjusted and he smells just dandy.


----------



## hoegarden (Feb 24, 2013)

To be frank, BO is something that is internal. Even with soap, I think its only a temporary solution. Perhaps you should try a change of diet to less meat for a few months and see if your condition of BO improve. 

In Asia, it is deem to be an accumulation of 'poison' in the bodies and thus, to improve, we should start cleansing the internal.

So the detox, should be done both internal and external i suppose.


----------



## new12soap (Feb 24, 2013)

I have never tried base from Michael's but I have heard it is not the best. Did you add anything to it? Oils or anything? It really should have at least lathered. If you take just a piece of the base and wash your hands does it lather? If not, take it back.

Yes, wsp has very good MP bases. Whatever base you use, make sure you don't exceed the recommendations for maximum amount of additives and you should be fine. ANY soap, detergent or not, should be able to wash off icky smells.


----------



## VanessaP (Feb 24, 2013)

hoegarden said:


> To be frank, BO is something that is internal. Even with soap, I think its only a temporary solution. Perhaps you should try a change of diet to less meat for a few months and see if your condition of BO improve.
> 
> In Asia, it is deem to be an accumulation of 'poison' in the bodies and thus, to improve, we should start cleansing the internal.
> 
> So the detox, should be done both internal and external i suppose.



That's going on the assumption that the person actually does eat meat. Which is also very unfair to people who do. It sounds like its just bad MP. I have used the MP from Hobby Lobby (like, 10 years ago or so) and it was HORRIBLE with very little lather. I eat plenty of meat in my diet and don't have a problem with body odor unless its the middle of summer and I'm outside for hours.

My advice: buy a MP base from a reputable supplier and try again. I can vouch for the bases sold by Elements Bath & Body, Wholesale Supplies Plus ($30 minimum order), and Rustic Escentuals.


----------



## Shannon_m (Feb 24, 2013)

I can vouch for all those sold at Bramble Berry... try their sampler.. you get six bases 1lb each for $20... I love the honey and the shea butter ones.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 24, 2013)

It sounds like just a low quality base... the ones at any reputable supplier will be much better. Wholesale Supplies Plus and Bramble Berry are great suppliers.


----------



## Maythorn (Feb 24, 2013)

I think hormonal changes cause body odor to be more noticeable and soap alone won't help sometimes.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 24, 2013)

Maythorn said:


> I think hormonal changes cause body odor to be more noticeable and soap alone won't help sometimes.



I'm sorry but this has never happened to me in my entire life, and also does not account for why her soap didn't lather.

OP, please buy a better base and be assured that there is probably nothing physically wrong with you.


----------



## Maythorn (Feb 24, 2013)

Just trying to be helpful.  I sweat more with PMS. Perimenopause can cause this too.  She didn't say where she bought it but I can vouch for Michael's not lathering much.


----------



## VanessaP (Feb 24, 2013)

She did buy it from Michael's  So yes, Sgrrl, craft store MP is a very low quality soap. Try a base from one of the suppliers we mentioned above and try again.


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 25, 2013)

Body odor IS internal, your body's toxins will seep more in some people then others. A lot of it exits through sweat and sebum glands, but also detox due to change in diet, hormone shifts, change in medication, will make your body smell different then you are used to.  Chances are the MP was bad, or, you are just more aware of your body's natural odor since you are aware you changed soap. You can't ever make your body stop smelling, and it's the rubbing, not the soap that does the trick. Especially with essential oil - maybe your body and that oil didn't get along. Or maybe you just notice more because you're aware you changed soaps. I once had a roommate who thought she smelled bad one day right after getting out of the shower and I told her what I just told you - bodies have a smell.  Carbon-protein based creatures with a pulse  = natural odor emittence.   I bet you don't smell at all.  Anyway,  I have the WSP bases, the basic clear one and the triple butter white one.  They have been good, but they are detergeant based with SLS and a lot of chemicals to melt down the soaps. Next time I will be trying Brambleberry bases because they have less additives.


----------



## HaveAHeartRescue (Feb 25, 2013)

I recently bought a pound of Michaels to play around with and see if I would be interested in doing soaps.  It didn't lather well and wasn't very emollient.  I use BB Shea and Goats milk and they're great.  My husband was the guinea pig  with a cool water bar I made and he smells great.


----------



## paillo (Feb 26, 2013)

Yes, stay away from Michaels soap base, it is indeed very low quality. In addition to the suppliers named above, Peak Candle has really good M&P base. I prefer bases that are as natural as possible, and Peak and Brambleberry both carry good ones. Here's BB's house line http://www.brambleberry.com/Bramble-Berry-Bases-C11.aspx and I've been happy with all of Peak's bases.


----------



## soap_rat (Feb 26, 2013)

hoegarden said:


> To be frank, BO is something that is internal. Even with soap, I think its only a temporary solution. Perhaps you should try a change of diet to less meat for a few months and see if your condition of BO improve.
> .



I'm sorry, that just makes me giggle.  I've been vegetarian for 20 years and my underarms are stinky.  The one person I've ever known who I would describe as a cloud of stinkiness is a vegan--not underarm BO, but...funky smells emanating from his whole body...ugh.  And then we have my husband.  A big reason my husband stayed in the US is because meat is sooooo much cheaper than Europe, he loves meat, meat meat meat, moar meat please...

He has no body odor.  None at all.  His sweat is pure water, and whatever bacteria turn sweat into stink just starve to death on him.  He runs marathons and then doesn't shower until bedtime--'cause there's no smell.  

Since most of us give away or sell our soaps, I'm sharing the following 'cause you might hear the same from a family member or client: I've actually had the same problem with my own soap (CP and HP) not getting my underarms clean.  I believe because I was avoiding antiperspirants and using deodorants instead, and the deodorant that worked for me was discontinued.  I had to use either shampoo or rubbing alcohol on my underarms to get the smell off.  Recently I've caved some and started applying antiperspirant once a week, now my soap will get me clean.  

Sgrrl, I hope a better base will take away the odor that bothers you.  Sorry that you went to all the trouble of making the soap only to find out it's a poor-quality soap.


----------



## hoegarden (Feb 26, 2013)

No worries.. I know that chinese medicine is not widely accepted in the west anyway. So you can treat what I am writing as just a story telling session. LOL

The poison is just one of the possible saying and most of the time the main cause. If you are not in that case, you are just not in this category only. Even as a vegetarian, there are still vegetables that will cause accumulation of the poison rather than detox.

I believe that alot of problems that we encounter with our body most of the time is due to internal. That is why we start with natural things ~ food, soap etc. To aid in balancing our body. But to find something suitable take times, a formula for A might not be suitable for B. So the most important thing is still to understand the actual need of your body.


----------



## Momonga (Feb 26, 2013)

Poor Sgrrl - you asked for help with your soap base, not a debate on the cause of your BO!  (And by the way, you probably are the only one who smells it!  We are our own worst critics when it comes to smell.)

I did have good luck with one Michaels base, which was the double butter.  Nice lather and consistency, and I have still been using the leftovers for white accents.  Mostly I use the BB bases.  Didn't like the Peak so much because it was crumbly.  With both Peak and BB, I add about 10% more glycerine and I'm happy with the texture and lather of the end product.  I wish I could tell you whether it's good for cutting the BO, but of course, I smell like an English garden and so I just can't help you with that.


----------



## MaitriBB (Feb 26, 2013)

I have had good results with the Soaper's Choice base also.  I bought a 25 lb block of it to make my gemstone soaps.  When I go, I go big!


----------



## robertw98144 (Feb 26, 2013)

It's the poor quality MP soap base. 

Although I don't use them a ton because I CP, I love the Bramble Berry M&P bases. Someone mentioned the Sampler Pack, which is what I keep around for when I need something fast or for special projects. The resulting soap from BB not only cleans, it has great lather.


----------



## Hazel (Feb 26, 2013)

Years ago, WSP had a great MP base which they called something like "Natural Clear". I had resigned myself to not being able to find the same base and having to use bases with SLS or other detergent types in them after WSP discontinued it. 

Then I found the MP base or at least a very similar base on Cierra Candles' site. http://www.cierracandles.com/clear-soap-base.html It has great lather, non-drying and easy to melt. It does have a slight yellowish tinge to it but a few drops of blue liquid colorant makes it look clear. The ingredients are "Coconut Oil, Palm Oil, Safflower Oil, Glycerine (kosher, of vegetable  origin), Purified Water, Sodium Hydroxide saponifying agent), Sorbitol  (moisturizer), Sorbitan oleate (emulsifier), Soy bean protein  (conditioner)". It's very reasonably priced (IMO) and they have it set up to minimize shipping cost as much as possible. Here's the link to the page that discusses how they ship soap orders. http://www.cierracandles.com/melt-and-pour-soap.html


----------



## squigglz (Feb 26, 2013)

Since your question was about BASES: yes, the micheal's bases tend to...suck a bit. I used them once, when I first started, and never again! BrambleBerry.com's bases are quality and a lot cheaper per pound than Micheal's anyway, so I'd say to give them a shot ^_^


----------



## Hazel (Feb 26, 2013)

I just saw BB has the same clear base as Cierra Candles. I know shipping would be more expensive for me to order from BB but it might not be bad if you live close.


----------



## hoegarden (Feb 26, 2013)

I do not know about the bases in BB or other suppliers. I got mine just at the neighbouring country and I do not usually use MP soap often.

Have you thot of formulating your own bases? I remember somebody post a video on that somewhere. 

I do hope you can find a solution to your problem.


----------



## Maythorn (Feb 26, 2013)

Momonga said:


> Poor Sgrrl - you asked for help with your soap base, not a debate on the cause of your BO!  (And by the way, you probably are the only one who smells it!  We are our own worst critics when it comes to smell.)
> 
> I did have good luck with one Michaels base, which was the double butter.  Nice lather and consistency, and I have still been using the leftovers for white accents.  Mostly I use the BB bases.  Didn't like the Peak so much because it was crumbly.  With both Peak and BB, I add about 10% more glycerine and I'm happy with the texture and lather of the end product.  I wish I could tell you whether it's good for cutting the BO, but of course, I smell like an English garden and so I just can't help you with that.


 
There were a number of posters trying to lend their help.


----------

